
Investments in Taiwanese Start-Ups Nearly Tripled in 2015 - hsnuhow
http://international.thenewslens.com/post/291892/
======
hsnuhow
Is it real? I think Taiwan won't be a good place to start new business. Too
much limit.

Does anybody has this kind of experience?

